# FREE FOOD!!!!!!!!



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I live in Wisconsin and we went To my girlfriends Grandma for Christmas. She lives right next to a river that spreads out into a flowage with a very healthy population of large game fish due to it's abundance of shad. The state record northern weighing 38 lbs came from that lake. Shad are a very nutritious food source for other fish. Any ways, there are chanels that branch off the main river that are frozen over right now except this one that has a spring in the end of it. The end of that chanel is still open water and is LOADED with shad ranging from 4-10". The majority are in th 5-7" but there are a few that are around 10" or more. I took a net down to the river before we left and loaded a five gallon bucket to the top without any water in less than 5 min. The bucket probably weighed about 30 or 40 lbs. When I got home I packaged them up in ziplock bags and froze them so that each bag had one meal in it. So far they love the shad. They are almost perfect size so that one shad per fish would more than fill them up. The best part is that they won't give up that last swallow for anything while the other fish chase them around, then they end up forcing it down and stuffing themselves to the limit. I'm excited to see how this works out. I always freeze my smaller fish that I catch and feed them to my p's so I know that they will eat them and it's seemed to work for the growth so far. I am a firm believer that the best food for a fish that eats fish is...fish. I've been raising p's for over 17 yrs and have raised some pretty big fish and it's been on a diet of fish. Not just filets and meat but the scales, fins and the stomach contents of the fish that they are eating. Undigested bug larva or crawfish worms or whatever. There's a lot of good nutrition in the scales, fins, and stomach that your p's are missing when they don't get the whole fish. I've been out of real fish for over a month now and my fish just don't take to store bought food like they do to real fish. Not to mention the fact that I hate paying for food when I know I can have a little fun and just catch it. I'm just curious to see if these shad inspire a little growth spurt not just because of the nutrition but because of how they stuff themselves on it. Does anyone else feed their p's fish that they catch?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

damn thats a shitload of fish in 5 minutes


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

all i can say is that i envy you

1. because you have access to such lakes
2. because i love fishing and i would love to be able to catch fish regularly
3. because you can get free food that is packed with nutrition for those ps

i also have to add i admire the passion you seem to have to actually go out and catch your ps food with best intentions and your dedication to ps for over 17years.

BIG RESPECT goes out to you STICK


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Stick said:


> I live in Wisconsin and we went To my girlfriends Grandma for Christmas. She lives right next to a river that spreads out into a flowage with a very healthy population of large game fish due to it's abundance of shad. The state record northern weighing 38 lbs came from that lake. Shad are a very nutritious food source for other fish. Any ways, there are chanels that branch off the main river that are frozen over right now except this one that has a spring in the end of it. The end of that chanel is still open water and is LOADED with shad ranging from 4-10". The majority are in th 5-7" but there are a few that are around 10" or more. I took a net down to the river before we left and loaded a five gallon bucket to the top without any water in less than 5 min. The bucket probably weighed about 30 or 40 lbs. When I got home I packaged them up in ziplock bags and froze them so that each bag had one meal in it. So far they love the shad. They are almost perfect size so that one shad per fish would more than fill them up. The best part is that they won't give up that last swallow for anything while the other fish chase them around, then they end up forcing it down and stuffing themselves to the limit. I'm excited to see how this works out. I always freeze my smaller fish that I catch and feed them to my p's so I know that they will eat them and it's seemed to work for the growth so far. I am a firm believer that the best food for a fish that eats fish is...fish. I've been raising p's for over 17 yrs and have raised some pretty big fish and it's been on a diet of fish. Not just filets and meat but the scales, fins and the stomach contents of the fish that they are eating. Undigested bug larva or crawfish worms or whatever. There's a lot of good nutrition in the scales, fins, and stomach that your p's are missing when they don't get the whole fish. I've been out of real fish for over a month now and my fish just don't take to store bought food like they do to real fish. Not to mention the fact that I hate paying for food when I know I can have a little fun and just catch it. I'm just curious to see if these shad inspire a little growth spurt not just because of the nutrition but because of how they stuff themselves on it. Does anyone else feed their p's fish that they catch?


 i need to come out and visit you Stick. those sound like some nice feeding fish. i have fed sunnies and bass to my Ps before, they really liked the larger fish and it caused them to totally stuff themselves like you were saying.

By the way, didn't you have a huge red named Jaws? I remember a picture of that thing and it was huge. I believe you said it had passed away. Just seeing if I remember you correctly. Later.

Joe


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah Joe, you remember me right. You should come visit. There's a lot of good places to catch some food around here. I'm impressed that you remember Jaws. It would mean a lot to her :laugh: Jaws was my pride and joy red. She was over 12" when she died after raising her for 12 1/2 yrs. I try not to mention her size too much anymore because all that did on p-fish was raise nay-sayers which just ended up pissing me off. It's not worth the argument. She was raised on a whole fish diet which I can't directly attribute to her size but it certainly didn't stunt her growth. Now that you mentioned her I have to show some pics.
Sorry about the Quality, after she died I took these off a video I took of her.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/585297888

heres her next to a 10" red
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/279852176

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/408540848

And a couple I took when she was alive
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/790871885
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/326582471

Ok. now I got that out of my system. 
Thanks rbpnut. I take a lot of pride in my fish and love fishing so it's great that it works out that way. I understand that I'm very fortunate to live in an area where I can take advantage of my resources. Anyone is welcome to come visit if they want to stock up. You just might have to buy a spare freezer


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

she was MAA - HOOOOOOOOSIVE


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome Stick. I knew I remembered you right. She was sooooo freakin thick, I mean look at the jowels on that beast. Thanks for posting the pics again.

Joe


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Jaws was awesome!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Nice fish!!! RIP!!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. I guess I didn't realize that I never posted pics of her on p-fury. I might have to post some more on the pic board for those who don't peak on the nutrition site.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

lucky bastard


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

sounds good but jsut be sure that none of the fish u capture have any diseases thta will be spread 2 the pirahnas


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

grnlemonade said:


> sounds good but jsut be sure that none of the fish u capture have any diseases thta will be spread 2 the pirahnas


 Like I said before, I've been feeding my p's whole fish for 17 yrs, both fresh and frozen without any problems so I'm not to worried about it anymore. I still watch the fresh ones pretty close but I'm definately not worried about the ones that I freeze first.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I have gone bass fishing and caught bass that have just swallowed a shad

that is really cool how you can feed like that


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I feed my P's fish mostly, but they get insects, mammals and birds as well. I agree on the whole food concept. They definately show a preference towrdas fish over all other food items...go figure!
That is wicked to have access to shad like that, mine get a lot of blue gill and trout.
Thanks for sharing the pics of Jaws...I hope my guys get to look like that, what a fish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

in massachusetts,we have the herring run every spring and millions of herring swim up the charles river to spawn, and like you, i also netted a full 5 gallon bucket in 5-10 min.was stepping on them, they were so thick.i use it for bait whenm i go fishing and i use them for food for my fishys..


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

jealous.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Free food is good, make sure the free food is also clean food


----------

